# walk behind spreader advice



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

I need a little push spreader for doing my lot...I bought a cheap on from home depot and it doesn't work...any suggestions?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*to spread or not to spread*



valpoguy;906042 said:


> I need a little push spreader for doing my lot...I bought a cheap on from home depot and it doesn't work...any suggestions?


========================================================================

You should buy an Earthway or the spreaders available at Tractor Supply Company; The only bad thing about the smaller spreaders is their inability to handle mixed sizes of rock salt,
The only way this is overcome is by increasing the size of the drop hole in the bottom of the spreader.

The Earthway and the large walk behind from TSC I can personally vouch for as they are excellent especially due to the controls being above the spreading pattern.

The larger Earthway spreaders have pneumatic tires, I do not remember what type of tire the TSC spreader has.

If you order an Earth Way Spreader it is usually shipped to the door in three days after the order is placed, just decide if you want to buy a larger earth way that can deal with salt as it base parts are well made plastic injection molded parts and spare parts are available for all thier spreaders.

The TSC walk behind is well built and has a good spread like the earthway as well but it needs need to be opened wider to spread the rock salt due to its not being uniform in size.

If you use calcium or sand thier will be no problem regulating the spreading pattern due to the uniform size of the products.

You may be further ahead with a salting sand mix either bought or mixed prior to use as the sand will hold the salt in place better as well.

leon


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for your response, off to TSC in the morning


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey valpo. are you from valpo IN? i will be there later on in the week, i have a lesco stainless spreader im selling for 150


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

elite1msmith;906861 said:


> hey valpo. are you from valpo IN? i will be there later on in the week, i have a lesco stainless spreader im selling for 150


I have pm'd you my number


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

valpoguy;906042 said:


> I need a little push spreader for doing my lot...I bought a cheap on from home depot and it doesn't work...any suggestions?


What is the make & model from Home Depot?
Cheap one are mainly for yard work. Which rust up fast when spreader rock salt.
Here is what Tractor Supply has Thinking about getting this one as a spare : http://www.tractorsupply.com/lawn-g...ader-with-rain-cover-100-lbs-capacity-4404303
This is one of 2 I have : http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200324761_200324761 Going on 2 season so far no replacement parts yet. Got this one new.
This is the other one i have : http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200313502_200313502 had to replace the spinner thing inside every year about 2 times per season. Got this one used!
The rain cover is nice keeps it dry when getting freezing rain.


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

The one I bought was made by Scotts, it was 44 bucks, seemed fairly sturdy for what i need it for, but it the wheels won't turn when on snow, they just slide, The person above who said they had one for sale hasn't contacted me so I bought the one at TSC, ordered it online and used code DECDEAL and saved 15% and got free shipping, so it was like 122 to my door.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

valpoguy;912636 said:


> The one I bought was made by Scotts, it was 44 bucks, seemed fairly sturdy for what i need it for, but it the wheels won't turn when on snow, they just slide, The person above who said they had one for sale hasn't contacted me so I bought the one at TSC, ordered it online and used code DECDEAL and saved 15% and got free shipping, so it was like 122 to my door.


What I see is all plastic tires. Is that one you got one of those? 
http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/p...sp?navAction=jump&itemId=cat70012&id=cat50016

I started with one of those lasted about 3/4 of a season. Did last 1/4 of season by hand. Before got the

This is the other one i have : http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...3502_200313502 had to replace the spinner thing inside every year about 2 times per season. Got this one used!

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200324761_200324761
The rain cover is nice keeps it dry when getting freezing rain.


----------



## Chipmunk (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't use a cheap fertilizer spreader. Sometimes it doesn't spread that great, although its workable. But for being built for fertilizer, the salt eats it up real fast.
I think the one we had lasted two years and after that, it was junk. It was actually junk the start of the second year using it, but I made do. The wheels also like to slide on slippery surfaces as well.

My brother-in-law has a nice one now and it works wonders. Nice all-terrain wheels and heavy duty.
I can't remember what kind it is though.

I'll find out and get back to you so you can compare if you're still looking around.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Chipmunk;913536 said:


> Don't use a cheap fertilizer spreader. Sometimes it doesn't spread that great, although its workable. But for being built for fertilizer, the salt eats it up real fast.
> I think the one we had lasted two years and after that, it was junk. It was actually junk the start of the second year using it, but I made do. The wheels also like to slide on slippery surfaces as well.
> 
> My brother-in-law has a nice one now and it works wonders. Nice all-terrain wheels and heavy duty.
> ...


I agree, a fertilizer of lightweight spreader like scott's don't hold up. I bought a nice saltdog spreader with stainless axle and all terrain tires. It works great.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

same here bought a new salt dog spreader...best push spreader i've used


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

we use lesco salt spreader with rubber wheels
http://www.rittenhouse.ca/content/images/Big/lescoren.jpg


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Bought a Salt Dogg this year and it works fantastic. If you have to make do with plastic wheels on the cheap, screw some small self tapping hex head screws into the drive wheel and it wont slip on anything. I've been using one like that for 2 years now, at a cost of about $35, just to have it in the back of the truck, in case I need to spread some salt when I wasn't expecting to have to.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I won't buy another Scotts unit, have had several and they all physically fell apart (axle mainly) long before they ever rotted out.

I won't buy another Earthway, either, I had the red one in the center of the pic above. Same problem, axle/differential broke. They don't like the weight of a full hopper, nor do they like employees giving them a bang once in a while on the ground to keep the material flowing.

I bought a Salt Dogg walk behind last year and haven't looked back. My only beef is that its bulky and heavy but thats also why I expect it to last.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Well after 4 years of hard service. Lawn care is spring, summer, fall & Ice Control in winter. I had to throw this one away. The gear box went. Plastic rims broke.Here is a picture of it 4 years ago after putting it togther.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

derekbroerse;917499 said:


> I won't buy another Scotts unit, have had several and they all physically fell apart (axle mainly) long before they ever rotted out.
> 
> I won't buy another Earthway, either, I had the red one in the center of the pic above. Same problem, axle/differential broke. They don't like the weight of a full hopper, nor do they like employees giving them a bang once in a while on the ground to keep the material flowing.
> 
> I bought a Salt Dogg walk behind last year and haven't looked back. My only beef is that its bulky and heavy but thats also why I expect it to last.


We broke a salt dogg last year, right where the teeth go into the gear on the axle. It broke the shaft right off inside the little gear with the teeth. I was able to repair it.


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, the scotts spreaders are cheap but with the plastic wheels really don't work well when it's icy or w/hardpack. We have been selling and using the earthway 2130's. They work good w/Magic but what I really like are the Salt Dogg push spreaders. "For Magic" they put it down nice and light as needed and it has adjustable deflectors for doing sidewalks and a cover. I really like them as do the contractors that have tried them. They are more than the 2130's but do more. But for Magic, I love em.


----------



## Snowpusher78 (Dec 20, 2009)

salt dog is the way to go I love my specially with the rain cover, just make sure the cover is on good, about lost mine the other day good thing i was looking in the mirror the wind got under the cover and took it off. If u are salting small lots look into a buyer spreader for the hitch can get a nice one for under $1,000 sure beats having to walk the lot specially in the freezing rain or ice conditions.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i found a snow ex hitch model for 600 bucks new...that beats walking 


has anyone ever used the new "blue" high flow spreaders from earthway? they claim they can spread large material, is this true?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

elite1msmith;922099 said:


> i found a snow ex hitch model for 600 bucks new...that beats walking
> 
> has anyone ever used the new "blue" high flow spreaders from earthway? they claim they can spread large material, is this true?


If its the one i have then yes....mine is blue, its earthway, and its a "salt" spreader....I bought it off a guy going out of biz for 50 bucks. It has 1 feed gate that is kind of round/rectangular shaped.?.?...It will spread anything from fine blended ice melters to 1/2 inch gravel.....I have read some bad stuff about this spreader, but I must say that i have had great luck spreading fine materials & bulk/coarse rock salt.
BTW, this is my personal spreader, if I were to put it into service with my walk crew I'm not sure how long it would last? I am just about ready to get a couple more spreaders for the walk crew, but I have been debating on what to get? I may get myself a new one, 1 new one for the walk crew, and put the earthway in service with the walk crew?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

snocrete;922153 said:


> If its the one i have then yes....mine is blue, its earthway, and its a "salt" spreader....I bought it off a guy going out of biz for 50 bucks. It has 1 feed gate that is kind of round/rectangular shaped.?.?...It will spread anything from fine blended ice melters to 1/2 inch gravel.....I have read some bad stuff about this spreader, but I must say that i have had great luck spreading fine materials & bulk/coarse rock salt.
> BTW, this is my personal spreader, if I were to put it into service with my walk crew I'm not sure how long it would last? I am just about ready to get a couple more spreaders for the walk crew, but I have been debating on what to get? I may get myself a new one, 1 new one for the walk crew, and put the earthway in service with the walk crew?


well let me know, my earthway just had the frame give way after 4 years of salt/ice melter. I onl paid 125 bucks at the time. I just cant seem to pony up the money for a lesco and use it for salting ( i do use them for fert) I was also wondering how well it spread seed mulch. i have yet to find another way besides a bucket and hand tossing it.

the main reason i was looking into this, i had a few lots that were off the beatten path, and to send a salt truck that dirrection was kinda a waste of time, when i have a side walk guy that lives near by, that could just push spread the lot.


----------



## farmcat (Sep 24, 2008)

I have very good luck with the Agri-Fab spreader. Has large pneumatic tires and will hold an 80 lb. bag of calcium chloride. I have had it for two years now and use it for fertilizer as well. Has a plastic hopper and a stainless spinner and gate valve. I highly recommend it.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

elite1msmith;922822 said:


> well let me know, my earthway just had the frame give way after 4 years of salt/ice melter. I onl paid 125 bucks at the time. I just cant seem to pony up the money for a lesco and use it for salting ( i do use them for fert) I was also wondering how well it spread seed mulch. i have yet to find another way besides a bucket and hand tossing it.
> 
> the main reason i was looking into this, i had a few lots that were off the beatten path, and to send a salt truck that dirrection was kinda a waste of time, when i have a side walk guy that lives near by, that could just push spread the lot.


Since you mentioned Lesco......I also bought a SS Lesco from the same guy I bought the earthway from... $50 for it also. I hated it and sold it for $100 a month later. I am thinking if trying out one of the Saltdoggs, but I dont know????


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

snocrete;923365 said:


> Since you mentioned Lesco......I also bought a SS Lesco from the same guy I bought the earthway from... $50 for it also. I hated it and sold it for $100 a month later. I am thinking if trying out one of the Saltdoggs, but I dont know????


any reason u didnt like it?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

elite1msmith;923371 said:


> any reason u didnt like it?


Feed gate design....3 round holes which I dont like. And IIRC the lever for opening the feed gate was either completely open or completely shut? I didnt like that either......Also the geometry of the handle and the way it felt while pushing it seemed odd?...?.Plus it was bulky......I want spreaders that work with fine and coarse material both. The lesco was not worthy of spreading any kind of bulk or coarse rock salt IMO.

P.S. I just remembered that the feed gate was adjustable, but not with the lever how i like it....there was a dial down on the bottom of the hopper.....I think it may have been more of a fert/seed spreader though????


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well truthfully, i have yet to find a spreader that will do a good job of spreading pain jain rock salt. i had to look into buying a finner rock salt if thats what i wanted to do. thats why i was wondering about the blue spreader


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I spent $425.00 on my Spyker. I love it. It'll handle chunks and any kind of salt/sand mix up to 50% mix.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;923445 said:


> I spent $425.00 on my Spyker. I love it. It'll handle chunks and any kind of salt/sand mix up to 50% mix.


which model?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

IDK...288? It is the one that will handle golf course topdressing. Has a topdressing kit. All I know is it has the one large gate opening.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

lawnproslawncar;923483 said:


> . All I know is it has the one large gate opening.


That is key IMO, for a spreader that will work well with all deicing materials!


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I onlyknow that it was expensive, has foam filled tires, works better than easy spread butter, and it is built like a brick...you know what kind of house!


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

CJsSnowplowing;909925 said:


> What is the make & model from Home Depot?
> Cheap one are mainly for yard work. Which rust up fast when spreader rock salt.
> Here is what Tractor Supply has Thinking about getting this one as a spare : http://www.tractorsupply.com/lawn-g...ader-with-rain-cover-100-lbs-capacity-4404303
> This is one of 2 I have : http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200324761_200324761 Going on 2 season so far no replacement parts yet. Got this one new.
> ...


I just bought one of the top one from Northern Tool, the Ice Buster. Used it for the first time today and it worked very well. Made it so the handle can come off with pulling two pins and it will fit under my flat truck bed cover. I like it very much.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

firefighter1406;924294 said:


> I just bought one of the top one from Northern Tool, the Ice Buster. Used it for the first time today and it worked very well. Made it so the handle can come off with pulling two pins and it will fit under my flat truck bed cover. I like it very much.


I am glad you like it. I love my over the yard spreader.


----------



## SilentK (Oct 19, 2009)

I just put together my new Ice Buster the other day - partially based on this post. I have a 570 ft. driveway I need to sand fairly often. I tried the town's sand/salt mix in it. Some times it works, but most of the time after a short distance the agitator pin just makes a hole in the sand and nothing else falls in without a pretty violent shake. I have tried a few things to 'enhance' the agitator that work with the hopper partially full but then it jams under the weight of a full load. Has anyone else come across a solution to this?


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

That was happening with me and the salt too. I am going to check it out and see what I can fab up. It dont bother me to much to have to get it a shake because it spreads the salt well. I will post anything I find so maybe you can get yours going better too.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

SilentK;927445 said:


> I just put together my new Ice Buster the other day - partially based on this post. I have a 570 ft. driveway I need to sand fairly often. I tried the town's sand/salt mix in it. Some times it works, but most of the time after a short distance the agitator pin just makes a hole in the sand and nothing else falls in without a pretty violent shake. I have tried a few things to 'enhance' the agitator that work with the hopper partially full but then it jams under the weight of a full load. Has anyone else come across a solution to this?


Just watch that 'violent shake' as it will turn into frustrated banging on the ground sooner or later, and that is what breaks the axles and bends the (way too thin) tubular frames.. especially with 80-100 lbs of salt or sand on top!


----------



## SilentK (Oct 19, 2009)

I think the right agitator modification could help alot. The shaft protrudes about an inch or so into the hopper and has a hole for the agitator pin, The pin they shipped with mine is exactly the same size as the hole and won't even fit in. Agitator is a very good name. lol. I did notice I can get a wire coat hanger through the pin hole. I think I am going to try cutting a section out of a coat hanger, threading through the hole then bending in a Uish shape. Then secure it with a a pipe clamp around the shaft near the bottom. It's gotta work better than the modified soup can and the copper pipe hanger I have tried - although both worked well if the hopper wasn't full. Thanks all - I know this is a common problem and I am hopeful I can 'pimp' my agitator - any ideas welcome. I will post back if I find something that works.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

SilentK;928021 said:


> I think the right agitator modification could help alot. The shaft protrudes about an inch or so into the hopper and has a hole for the agitator pin, The pin they shipped with mine is exactly the same size as the hole and won't even fit in. Agitator is a very good name. lol. I did notice I can get a wire coat hanger through the pin hole. I think I am going to try cutting a section out of a coat hanger, threading through the hole then bending in a Uish shape. Then secure it with a a pipe clamp around the shaft near the bottom. It's gotta work better than the modified soup can and the copper pipe hanger I have tried - although both worked well if the hopper wasn't full. Thanks all - I know this is a common problem and I am hopeful I can 'pimp' my agitator - any ideas welcome. I will post back if I find something that works.


Most manufacturers don't want you using an agitator on salt and sand and such, their damn gearboxes are too weak! :realmad:

That being said, I did the coathanger trick on mine....


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Well after going on 2 winter season my plastic rim broke on Buyers Walk-Behind Salt Spreader The Ice Buster. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200324761_200324761


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

*Broke my Snoew-ex again today so this post is timley*

I have a Snow-ex sp-75 $700 CDN
I Have a Saltdogg wb-200 CDN
I have a epoke mini-5 $1450 CDN

and this morning my employee (a good one) finished off my snow-ex sp-75 after just rebuilding the frame after only 1 season . I have read every post about walkbehind spreaders and just don't get why there isn't a good piece of "equipment" to handle this job. I live in Vancouver where is doesn't snow often so my stuff needs to last and be work ready when I need it. I am sure it's the same for us all, but the difference is I run bulk through mine and think there should be a solution to work with bulk. I love the epoke mini-5> once i got over the price, I love that spreader
1. it's a road speed spreader (regardless of how fast you go with it the same amount comes out based on the distance travelled.
2. it comes with a parts list (you get the idea it isn't made to throw away)
3. it is constist in how it opperates. and the adjustable flow works perfect
4. its greaseable
5. it feels like equipment instead of a cheap tool
it's big flaw is it is a drop spreader and only spreads 22" and it's 66 pds
but I did a whole parking lot today with it because it was just easier to commit to 22" strips instead of fighting with the other walk behinds. This spreader will pay for it's self in just the salt savings.... If anyone knows of a "killer' walkbehind spreader that will spread bulk. Regardless of price. Please pass it along..

Bret


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Dumpster Guy;929163 said:


> I have a Snow-ex sp-75 $700 CDN
> I Have a Saltdogg wb-200 CDN
> I have a epoke mini-5 $1450 CDN
> 
> ...


That looks like a nice one steel rims for the tires.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Picked this shinadowa spreader paid $125 holds 50lbs of salt never jams easy controls...


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt spreader*



elite1msmith;922822 said:


> well let me know, my earthway just had the frame give way after 4 years of salt/ice melter. I onl paid 125 bucks at the time. I just cant seem to pony up the money for a lesco and use it for salting ( i do use them for fert) I was also wondering how well it spread seed mulch. i have yet to find another way besides a bucket and hand tossing it.
> 
> the main reason i was looking into this, i had a few lots that were off the beatten path, and to send a salt truck that dirrection was kinda a waste of time, when i have a side walk guy that lives near by, that could just push spread the lot.


========================================================================

Did you know that you can buy a replacement handle for your earthway spreader?:waving:


----------



## SilentK (Oct 19, 2009)

I have come to the conclusion that the spreader I bought is useless for bulk sand - been using a wheelbarrow and plastic coffee can (with the handle molded in). Can anyone recommend a good tailgate spreader that works with a sand/salt mix or just sand - even when a bit damp? Hopefully under $1500? I was hoping to find a walk behind that would work, but here in Maine sanding is a pretty frequent thing and I guess I have to shell out a few more bucks than I would like. That's what I get for building a driveway 570 feet up a hill. lol.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*spreader for salt and sand*



SilentK;933181 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that the spreader I bought is useless for bulk sand - been using a wheelbarrow and plastic coffee can (with the handle molded in). Can anyone recommend a good tailgate spreader that works with a sand/salt mix or just sand - even when a bit damp? Hopefully under $1500? I was hoping to find a walk behind that would work, but here in Maine sanding is a pretty frequent thing and I guess I have to shell out a few more bucks than I would like. That's what I get for building a driveway 570 feet up a hill. lol.


=======================================================================================================================================================================================================================

keeeping the sand flowable is the issue and its done a number of ways:

A relalative of mine purchased a "Western" brand tail gate spreader from "Sams" for under a thousand last year and the price I am sure is higher during the winter- I am unaware as to the quality of the any of the other spreaders.

The only problem I have witnessed with the western is the spinner bearing as it is smaller than it should be as well as being an unsealed bearing-needs tro be greased every time you use it to flush out dirt and salt.

The grease zerk is positioned poorly where you have to slide under a shet metal guard which can be bent up etc. The fitting can be replace with a hose extension with a little effort but a pressurised grease cup connected too the hose would solve all the previously discussed issues.

from my experience the "Earthway" branded spreaders have nothing but quality to offer in thier spinner spreaders that are towed by lawn tractors or walk behind spincasters the larger estate and commercial spreaders are set up for salting and sanding as welll as spreading fertilizer and grass seed. and they are available by mail order in three days typically, and they are easily repaired and you can order replacement parts, they are all made with heavy plastic and metal parts. the hitch parts are a bit weak on the middle size spreaders(sheet metal is too thin on the tongue)-easily changed with a visit to the welding shop though)

The largest earthway with the double tires pneumatic tires offers a lot of capacity and quality and its cost is well below what you want to spend. You could purchase two of them and have one filled and kept warm whlie using the other etc.

leon :waving:

Disclaimer:

I do not represent western or earthway nor do I have a financial interest in either company.

I think this link is the right one,

www.earthway.com

Keeping the sand warm in a heated garage or a bag by the doors like I do.

Using a salamander to heat up your sand pile-take the tarp off first

Adding 100 percent windsheild washer fuid to the sand to keep it flowing.

A salt sand mix.

emptying it after you are done is the best way to keep things moving.


----------

